# Press Green for On-demand



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

On the mini-guide, top right, it has an indicator on some programmes that you can press Green to access on-demand/catch-up. It doesn't do anything for me.

Is that new, or has it always been there?

While talking to a tech today, he said that iplayer is supposed to launch on TiVo today. I haven't seen any signs of it, so take that with a pinch of salt.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

iPlayer is in the on demand, so guess he's referring to a app?

Can't say I have ever noticed the press green indicator


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

I think he was referring to the red button?


----------

